# 1995 arctic cat puma spark



## Elwood454 (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi guys, I have a 1995 puma base model. I have no spark. I replaced the coil, cdi and verified that kill switch circuit going to the stator is functioning correctly. What am I missing outside replacing the stator.


----------



## koditten (Sep 3, 2016)

try unplugging the wires to the key switch, then check if you have spark.


----------



## Elwood454 (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks koditten, I already tried that. The kill switch circuit is functioning correctly. I even jumped out the circuit at the stator. Still nothing. Any other suggestions will be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## koditten (Sep 3, 2016)

Darn.


----------



## Elwood454 (Apr 14, 2013)

Agreed!


----------



## Busterboy (Feb 13, 2004)

Have you tried to bypass the 'throttle stuck' switch with a jumper?


----------



## Elwood454 (Apr 14, 2013)

Is that in the kill switch circuit?


----------



## Busterboy (Feb 13, 2004)

Elwood454 said:


> Is that in the kill switch circuit?


Most likely as it kills the engine should the carbs freeze up and the throttle is released. It basically monitors the tension on the throttle cable and any slack in the cable activates the circuit. Remove any cover on the handlebars and there are 2 wires from the throttle that follow the steering post. In that area is a quick connector for these 2 wires. Unplug it and plug the bypass loop into the part/wires that go toward the engine. That is if the bypass plug is still with the sled. The bypass plug can be made with a similar 2 wire disconnect plug from an autoparts store by cutting off one of the plugs, stripping the 2 wires and connecting them together.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I had one around that year. Sold it a few years ago. If I recall one of the spark plug wires had extra insulation around it for some reason? Not sure if this was a spark issue the previous owner added?


----------



## Elwood454 (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks guys for the responses. The wiring harness and kill switches are in working order. The coil and cdi box is brand new. There is no throttle position sensor on this model, we looked up the diagram, but it was a good suggestion. That pretty much leaves the stator. I’m going to pull the flywheel tomorrow and check it out. Thanks again and I’ll update when I discover more. Once again, thank you.


----------



## koditten (Sep 3, 2016)

God! Please let us know! I really need closure. I've had small engines stump me for a short while, but this issue is excessive.


----------



## Elwood454 (Apr 14, 2013)

I ordered a new stator it should be in the end of next week. I’ll have an update as soon as I can get it installed. Hopefully I’ll be making noise soon. It kinda sucks putting $200+ in a machine worth about $600 running.


----------



## koditten (Sep 3, 2016)

I hear you. It sucks. Thank you for updating the thread.


----------



## Elwood454 (Apr 14, 2013)

I just put the stator on and I have spark so it was definitely the stator. I have a few things I want to do since it’s apart but the spark problem is resolved.


----------

